# CD drive not recognized

## tskuzzy

So I tried using my CD drive today and Gentoo did not appear to recognize it. I'm don't know what the problem is (not a hardware problem, it works on Windows). Any suggestions?

Not quite sure what info to post, so here's some basic stuff:

mount

```
# mount

/dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620)

/dev/sda6 on /home type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sda8 on /var type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/sda9 on /usr type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

/etc/fstab

```
# cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1       /boot   ext2            noauto,noatime  1       2

/dev/sda5       /       ext3            noatime         0       1

/dev/sda6       /home   ext3            noatime         0       2

/dev/sda8       /var    reiserfs        noatime,notail  0       2

/dev/sda9       /usr    reiserfs        noatime,notail  0       2

/dev/sda10      none    swap            sw              0       0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom      auto    noauto,user     0       0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm     /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0       0
```

If you need anything else, feel free to ask.  :Smile: 

----------

## purak

Do you mount it manually?

```
# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
```

and could you post the output of df -h

In addition, please post the output of the following command:

```
dmesg | tail
```

----------

## tskuzzy

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

```
# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist
```

df -h

```
# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda5             2.0G  1.6G  317M  84% /

udev                   10M  180K  9.9M   2% /dev

/dev/sda6             251G   94G  151G  39% /home

/dev/sda8              15G  1.4G   14G  10% /var

/dev/sda9              56G  9.5G   47G  18% /usr

shm                   2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /dev/shm
```

dmesg | tail

```
# dmesg | tail

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:ff73000, size:88000

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffc000, size:4000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us
```

----------

## booleandomain

what's the output of:

```
ls /dev/sd*

ls /dev/sr*

ls /dev/hd*
```

----------

## purak

```
# mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom 
```

if /mnt/cdrom doesn't exist, create it via mkdir /mnt/cdrom After that please give the following command:

```
dmesg | tail
```

----------

## tskuzzy

```
# mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist

# dmesg | tail

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:ff73000, size:88000

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffc000, size:4000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: release dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us
```

```
# ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda10  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sda7  /dev/sda8  /dev/sda9  /dev/sdb

# ls /dev/sr*

ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory

# ls /dev/hd*

ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
```

And in case its helpful...

```
# ls /dev

XOR              fd0u1120  hidraw0  mapper              ram    ram8     sda7        tty0   tty22  tty36  tty5   tty63           usbdev3.1_ep81  usbdev5.1_ep81  usbmon7  vcsa5

adsp             fd0u1440  hpet     mcelog              ram0   ram9     sda8        tty1   tty23  tty37  tty50  tty7            usbdev3.2_ep00  usbdev6.1_ep00  usbmon8  vcsa6

audio            fd0u1600  initctl  md                  ram1   ramdisk  sda9        tty10  tty24  tty38  tty51  tty8            usbdev3.2_ep81  usbdev6.1_ep81  vcs      vcsa7

bus              fd0u1680  input    md0                 ram10  random   sdb         tty11  tty25  tty39  tty52  tty9            usbdev4.1_ep00  usbdev7.1_ep00  vcs1     zero

console          fd0u1722  kmem     mem                 ram11  rd       sequencer   tty12  tty26  tty4   tty53  ttyS0           usbdev4.1_ep81  usbdev7.1_ep81  vcs2

core             fd0u1743  kmsg     mixer               ram12  root     sequencer2  tty13  tty27  tty40  tty54  ttyS1           usbdev4.2_ep00  usbdev8.1_ep00  vcs3

cpu              fd0u1760  loop     mixer1              ram13  rtc      sg0         tty14  tty28  tty41  tty55  ttyS2           usbdev4.2_ep01  usbdev8.1_ep81  vcs4

cpu_dma_latency  fd0u1840  loop0    network_latency     ram14  rtc0     sg1         tty15  tty29  tty42  tty56  ttyS3           usbdev4.2_ep03  usblp0          vcs5

device-mapper    fd0u1920  loop1    network_throughput  ram15  sda      shm         tty16  tty3   tty43  tty57  urandom         usbdev4.2_ep05  usbmon0         vcs6

disk             fd0u360   loop2    null                ram2   sda1     snapshot    tty17  tty30  tty44  tty58  usb             usbdev4.2_ep81  usbmon1         vcs7

dri              fd0u720   loop3    nvram               ram3   sda10    snd         tty18  tty31  tty45  tty59  usbdev1.1_ep00  usbdev4.2_ep82  usbmon2         vcsa

dsp              fd0u800   loop4    par0                ram4   sda2     stderr      tty19  tty32  tty46  tty6   usbdev1.1_ep81  usbdev4.2_ep83  usbmon3         vcsa1

fd               fd0u820   loop5    port                ram5   sda3     stdin       tty2   tty33  tty47  tty60  usbdev2.1_ep00  usbdev4.2_ep84  usbmon4         vcsa2

fd0              fd0u830   loop6    ptmx                ram6   sda5     stdout      tty20  tty34  tty48  tty61  usbdev2.1_ep81  usbdev4.2_ep85  usbmon5         vcsa3

fd0u1040         full      loop7    pts                 ram7   sda6     tty         tty21  tty35  tty49  tty62  usbdev3.1_ep00  usbdev5.1_ep00  usbmon6         vcsa4
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post ALL of /var/log/dmesg..

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## fastback69

I just started having this issue as well. I'm sure mine is an aftershock of updating to the new xorg 1.5 server.

I had keyboard and mouse issues that I noticed right away, then went to back up some data to a cdr and noticed my drive was no longer being seen.

Symptoms are the same as described above...

No solution yet - still looking.

----------

## tskuzzy

/var/log/dmesg

http://pastebin.com/f90953c

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It appears as if the drive isn't even being detected. I'm betting you didn't turn on all the SATA/PATA devices you have in your system. Post your kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo. I'll take a look at your kernel and see if it's right.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## tskuzzy

```
# lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2e20 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2e21 (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3a37

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:3a38

00:1a.2 0c03: 8086:3a39

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:3a3c

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3a3e

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3a40

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:3a42

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:3a44

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3a34

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:3a35

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:3a36

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:3a3a

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev 90)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3a18

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3a22

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3a30

01:00.0 0300: 1002:9588

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa08

03:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

04:00.0 0101: 197b:2368
```

```
# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0                

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel     

cpu family      : 6                

model           : 23               

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7200  @ 2.53GHz

stepping        : 6                                              

cpu MHz         : 1603.000                                       

cache size      : 3072 KB                                        

physical id     : 0                                              

siblings        : 2                                              

core id         : 0                                              

cpu cores       : 2                                              

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5042.13

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7200  @ 2.53GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1603.000

cache size      : 3072 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr sse4_1 lahf_lm

bogomips        : 5041.87

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:
```

.config: http://pastebin.com/f5bbad1e8

btw, thanks for all the help  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

As I thought, the jmicron driver (for PATA devices) wasn't turned on. I also found some other things that gave me pause, so I started fresh with a seed. Assuming the CDROM drives are the only devices attached to that interface, you should have smooth sailing.

Also, if you want automount-ability, you will have to remove the invocation of /dev/cdrom in /etc/fsatb. If not, then manual mounting should now work.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory ( /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

 *Quote:*   

> btw, thanks for all the help 

 

You're welcome. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## iamboredr

wow thanks for the advice

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Speen

Hey guys,

similar problem here. I've a SATA dvd-writer. Sometimes not useable. 

I have a /dev/sr0 device, but most programs do not recognice this drive. (e.g. vlc ...)

any ideas so far?

```

alex@amara ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Dual_Core_Processor_4850e-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 12 May 2009 19:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

alex@amara ~ $ ls -la /dev/sr*

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 12. Mai 2009  /dev/sr0

```

kind regards

Alex

----------

## booleandomain

 *Speen wrote:*   

> I have a /dev/sr0 device, but most programs do not recognice this drive. (e.g. vlc ...)

 

please, can you report an error message or some other debug information?

----------

## Speen

sure,

here's some vlc stuff:

```

[00000001] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 0.9.8a Grishenko - (c) 1996-2008 the VideoLAN team

[00000001] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--prefix=/usr' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--enable-a52' '--disable-aa' '--disable-faad' '--enable-alsa' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-arts' '--disable-asademux' '--disable-atmo' '--disable-bonjour' '--disable-fribidi' '--enable-vcd' '--disable-cddax' '--disable-libcddb' '--disable-libcdio' '--disable-csri' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-dbus-control' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-directfb' '--disable-dc1394' '--disable-debug' '--enable-dca' '--disable-dv' '--disable-dvb' '--enable-dvdread' '--enable-dvdnav' '--enable-esd' '--disable-fb' '--enable-avcodec' '--enable-avformat' '--enable-swscale' '--disable-imgresample' '--enable-postproc' '--disable-flac' '--disable-fluidsynth' '--disable-fontconfig' '--disable-ggi' '--enable-gnomevfs' '--disable-gnutls' '--enable-hal' '--disable-httpd' '--disable-id3tag' '--disable-jack' '--disable-kate' '--disable-libass' '--disable-caca' '--enable-libgcrypt' '--enable-notify' '--disable-libproxy' '--disable-libtar' '--disable-libsysfs' '--disable-libv4l2' '--disable-lirc' '--disable-live555' '--disable-lua' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-mmx' '--disable-mod' '--enable-mad' '--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-mpc' '--enable-ncurses' '--disable-mozilla' '--with-mozilla-pkg=' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-glx' '--enable-opengl' '--enable-galaktos' '--disable-optimize-memory' '--disable-oss' '--disable-pda' '--enable-png' '--disable-portaudio' '--disable-pulse' '--disable-pvr' '--enable-qt4' '--disable-realrtsp' '--disable-run-as-root' '--disable-smb' '--disable-schroedinger' '--enable-sdl' '--disable-sdl-image' '--disable-shout' '--disable-speex' '--enable-sse' '--disable-sout' '--enable-svg' '--disable-svgalib' '--disable-taglib' '--disable-theora' '--enable-freetype' '--disable-twolame' '--disable-upnp' '--disable-v4l' '--disable-v4l2' '--disable-vcdinfo' '--disable-vcdx' '--enable-vorbis' '--enable-loader' '--enable-x11' '--enable-screen' '--disable-x264' '--disable-xinerama' '--enable-libxml2' '--disable-xosd' '--enable-xvideo' '--disable-xvmc' '--disable-zvbi' '--disable-snapshot' '--disable-growl' '--disable-optimizations' '--enable-fast-install' '--disable-vlm' '--disable-skins2' '--disable-remoteosd' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' 'LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1' 'CPPFLAGS=' 'CXXFLAGS=-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe' 'PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig'

[00000001] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "de"

[00000001] main libvlc: vlc wird mit dem Standard-Interface ausgeführt. Benutzen Sie 'cvlc', um vlc ohne Interface zu verwenden.

[00000335] main input error: open of `cdda:///dev/sr0' failed: could not create access

```

some dmesg output:

```

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-215D 1.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/12x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

```

sound juicer returns sth. like "Could not access device /dev/sr0 no permission" 

hop that helps a bit

kind regards 

alex

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your /etc/fstab file and /var/log/dmesg.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Speen

Hi,

first ist /etc/fstab, second is /var/log/dmesg

```

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sr0      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro,user   0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sdb1   auto      noauto,rw,user   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

/dev/mapper/truecrypt0   /mnt/sdc1   auto      noauto,rw,user   0 0

/dev/mapper/truecrypt1   /mnt/sdd2   auto      noauto,rw,user   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

```

Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 (root@amara) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #4 SMP Fri Mar 13 08:42:02 CET 2009

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bffa0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffa0000 - 00000000bffae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffae000 - 00000000bffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffe0000 - 00000000bffee000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfff0000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

last_pfn = 0xbffa0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 10000-15000

ACPI: RSDP 000FB7C0, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT BFFA0100, 005C (r1 010908 XSDT1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP BFFA0290, 00F4 (r3 010908 FACP1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT BFFA05D0, 7232 (r1  A0855 A0855000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS BFFAE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC BFFA0390, 0080 (r1 010908 APIC1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG BFFA0410, 003C (r1 010908 OEMMCFG  20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB BFFAE040, 0071 (r1 010908 OEMB1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET BFFA7810, 0038 (r1 010908 OEMHPET0 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: NVHD BFFAE0C0, 0554 (r1 010908  NVHDCP  20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT BFFA7850, 028A (r1 A_M_I_ POWERNOW        1 AMD         1)

2175MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

  low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

  bootmap 00011000 - 00018000

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000200000 - 000061c730]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000061c730]

  #4 [000061d000 - 0000620000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [000061d000 - 0000620000]

  #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]

  #7 [0000011000 - 0000018000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000011000 - 0000018000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

  HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x000bffa0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bffa0

On node 0 totalpages: 786223

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 552608 pages, LIFO batch:31

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at c4000000 (gap: c0000000:3ec00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 37660 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 780079

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

TSC: using PIT calibration value

Detected 2500.187 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3113980k/3145344k available (2204k kernel code, 30024k reserved, 1178k data, 236k init, 2227840k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 384 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0553000 - 0xc058e000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0427049 - 0xc054daa0   (1178 kB)

      .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc0427049   (2204 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5000.37 BogoMIPS (lpj=10000748)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using C1E aware idle routine

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20080609

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5000.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=10001043)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (10000.89 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 512 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=8

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: 0000:00:01.0 reg 10 io port: [900, 9ff]

PCI: 0000:00:01.1 reg 10 io port: [dc00, dc3f]

PCI: 0000:00:01.1 reg 20 io port: [600, 63f]

PCI: 0000:00:01.1 reg 24 io port: [700, 73f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbfff000, dbffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffec00, dbffecff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D2

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:04.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffd000, dbffdfff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:04.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:04.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffe800, dbffe8ff]

pci 0000:00:04.1: supports D1

pci 0000:00:04.1: supports D2

pci 0000:00:04.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:04.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:06.0 reg 20 io port: [ffa0, ffaf]

PCI: 0000:00:07.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbff8000, dbffbfff]

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 10 io port: [d480, d487]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 14 io port: [d400, d403]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 18 io port: [d080, d087]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 1c io port: [d000, d003]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 20 io port: [cc00, cc0f]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [dbff6000, dbff7fff]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffc000, dbffcfff]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 14 io port: [c880, c887]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [dbffe400, dbffe4ff]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 1c 32bit mmio: [dbffe000, dbffe00f]

pci 0000:00:0a.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:0a.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:11.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0: transparent bridge

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [df000000, dfffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [c0000000, cfffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [dc000000, ddffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 24 io port: [ec00, ec7f]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [defe0000, deffffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:0b.0 io port: [e000, efff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:0b.0 32bit mmio: [dc000000, dfffffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:0b.0 64bit mmio pref: [c0000000, cfffffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR10._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [SGRU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB11] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB12] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 69, should be 61 [20080609]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:05: io resource (0x900-0x97f) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp 00:05: io resource (0x980-0x9ff) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x580-0x5ff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x800-0x87f could not be reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xd00-0xd7f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xd80-0xdff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x1100-0x117f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x1180-0x11ff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:08.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   MEM window: 0xdc000000-0xdfffffff

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000cfffffff

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:0d.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:10.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

pci 0000:00:11.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:10.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [e000, efff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [dc000000, dfffffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [c0000000, cfffffff]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

msgmni has been set to 1732

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:07.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0b.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0c.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0d.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0f.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:10.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:11.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0f.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0f.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0f.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:10.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:10.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:10.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:10.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:11.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:11.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:11.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: module loaded

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1374 @ 1, addr 00:1f:c6:03:03:99

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:09.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSA0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:09.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:09.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led clo pmp pio 

ahci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdbff6000 port 0xdbff6200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdbff6000 port 0xdbff6280 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD2500JS-00SGB0, 20.06C03, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-215D, 1.13, max UDMA/66

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-00S 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-215D 1.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/12x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUB2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 21, io mem 0xdbffec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB12] enabled at IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: PCI INT B -> Link[UB12] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 20, io mem 0xdbffe800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUB0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdbfff000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB11] enabled at IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[UB11] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 22, io mem 0xdbffd000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x11 (2500 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xd

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xf

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x11

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x16

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: sda3: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 7864357

EXT3-fs: sda3: 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: UDMA133 controller

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0560 rev 0xa1)

AMD_IDE 0000:00:06.0: BAR 0: can't reserve I/O region [0x1f0-0x1f7]

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: can't reserve resources

AMD_IDE: probe of 0000:00:06.0 failed with error -16

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] enabled at IRQ 19

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:44:25 PST 2009

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you're using hal/dbus, you should not have any invocations of any optical or USB devices in /etc/fstab. This WILL stop hal from being able to access the drive. Remove the /dev/sr0 line, and retry.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Speen

I'll give a try, hang on

Update:

nope, same result.

Update2:

I've noticed some errors in dmesg, after the reboot:

```

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post all of /var/log/dmesg.

BB!

P

----------

## Speen

Here it comes:

```

Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 (root@amara) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #4 SMP Fri Mar 13 08:42:02 CET 2009

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bffa0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffa0000 - 00000000bffae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffae000 - 00000000bffe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffe0000 - 00000000bffee000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bfff0000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

DMI present.

AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around.

last_pfn = 0xbffa0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

kernel direct mapping tables up to 38000000 @ 10000-15000

ACPI: RSDP 000FB7C0, 0024 (r2 ACPIAM)

ACPI: XSDT BFFA0100, 005C (r1 010908 XSDT1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP BFFA0290, 00F4 (r3 010908 FACP1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT BFFA05D0, 7232 (r1  A0855 A0855000        0 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS BFFAE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC BFFA0390, 0080 (r1 010908 APIC1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG BFFA0410, 003C (r1 010908 OEMMCFG  20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB BFFAE040, 0071 (r1 010908 OEMB1039 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET BFFA7810, 0038 (r1 010908 OEMHPET0 20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: NVHD BFFAE0C0, 0554 (r1 010908  NVHDCP  20080109 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT BFFA7850, 028A (r1 A_M_I_ POWERNOW        1 AMD         1)

2175MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

  mapped low ram: 0 - 38000000

  low ram: 00000000 - 38000000

  bootmap 00011000 - 00018000

(8 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0038000000]

  #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

  #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

  #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

  #3 [0000200000 - 000061c730]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 000061c730]

  #4 [000061d000 - 0000620000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [000061d000 - 0000620000]

  #5 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009fc00 - 0000100000]

  #6 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]

  #7 [0000011000 - 0000018000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000011000 - 0000018000]

found SMP MP-table at [c00ff780] 000ff780

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

  Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x00038000

  HighMem  0x00038000 -> 0x000bffa0

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

    0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000bffa0

On node 0 totalpages: 786223

  DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 552608 pages, LIFO batch:31

Detected use of extended apic ids on hypertransport bus

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at c4000000 (gap: c0000000:3ec00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 37660 bytes of per cpu data

NR_CPUS: 2, nr_cpu_ids: 2, nr_node_ids 1

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 780079

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Extended CMOS year: 2000

TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

TSC: using PIT calibration value

Detected 2500.199 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 3113980k/3145344k available (2204k kernel code, 30024k reserved, 1178k data, 236k init, 2227840k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff9f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 384 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0553000 - 0xc058e000   ( 236 kB)

      .data : 0xc0427049 - 0xc054daa0   (1178 kB)

      .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc0427049   (2204 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5000.39 BogoMIPS (lpj=10000796)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using C1E aware idle routine

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20080609

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e stepping 02

Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5000.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=10001014)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (10000.90 BogoMIPS).

net_namespace: 512 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=8

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: 0000:00:01.0 reg 10 io port: [900, 9ff]

PCI: 0000:00:01.1 reg 10 io port: [dc00, dc3f]

PCI: 0000:00:01.1 reg 20 io port: [600, 63f]

PCI: 0000:00:01.1 reg 24 io port: [700, 73f]

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:01.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:02.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbfff000, dbffffff]

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:02.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffec00, dbffecff]

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1

pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D2

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:02.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:04.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffd000, dbffdfff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:04.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:04.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffe800, dbffe8ff]

pci 0000:00:04.1: supports D1

pci 0000:00:04.1: supports D2

pci 0000:00:04.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:04.1: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:06.0 reg 20 io port: [ffa0, ffaf]

PCI: 0000:00:07.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbff8000, dbffbfff]

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:07.0: PME# disabled

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 10 io port: [d480, d487]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 14 io port: [d400, d403]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 18 io port: [d080, d087]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 1c io port: [d000, d003]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 20 io port: [cc00, cc0f]

PCI: 0000:00:09.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [dbff6000, dbff7fff]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [dbffc000, dbffcfff]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 14 io port: [c880, c887]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [dbffe400, dbffe4ff]

PCI: 0000:00:0a.0 reg 1c 32bit mmio: [dbffe000, dbffe00f]

pci 0000:00:0a.0: supports D1

pci 0000:00:0a.0: supports D2

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0d.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:10.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:11.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0: transparent bridge

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [df000000, dfffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 14 64bit mmio: [c0000000, cfffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [dc000000, ddffffff]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 24 io port: [ec00, ec7f]

PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [defe0000, deffffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:0b.0 io port: [e000, efff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:0b.0 32bit mmio: [dc000000, dfffffff]

PCI: bridge 0000:00:0b.0 64bit mmio pref: [c0000000, cfffffff]

bus 00 -> node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR10._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [SGRU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB11] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB12] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 69, should be 61 [20080609]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:05: io resource (0x900-0x97f) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp 00:05: io resource (0x980-0x9ff) overlaps 0000:00:01.0 BAR 0 (0x900-0x9ff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x580-0x5ff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x800-0x87f could not be reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x880-0x8ff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xd00-0xd7f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xd80-0xdff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x1100-0x117f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x1180-0x11ff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfefe0000-0xfefe01ff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfefe1000-0xfefe1fff has been reserved

system 00:05: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0x230-0x23f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

pci 0000:00:08.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:08.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0b.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   MEM window: 0xdc000000-0xdfffffff

pci 0000:00:0b.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000cfffffff

pci 0000:00:0c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:0d.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0d.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:0f.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:07

pci 0000:00:10.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:10.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

pci 0000:00:11.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:11.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:10.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 01 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 01 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

bus: 01 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

bus: 02 index 0 io port: [e000, efff]

bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [dc000000, dfffffff]

bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [c0000000, cfffffff]

bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 03 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 04 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 05 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 06 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 07 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 0 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 1 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 2 mmio: [0, 0]

bus: 08 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

msgmni has been set to 1732

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:00.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:07.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:08.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0a.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0b.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0c.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0d.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0e.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:0f.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:10.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:00:11.0: Enabling HT MSI Mapping

pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0b.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0b.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0c.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0c.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0d.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0d.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0e.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0e.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:0f.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:0f.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:0f.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:10.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:10.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:10.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:10.0:pcie03: allocate port service

pcieport-driver 0000:00:11.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:11.0: found MSI capability

pci_express 0000:00:11.0:pcie00: allocate port service

pci_express 0000:00:11.0:pcie03: allocate port service

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

loop: module loaded

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1374 @ 1, addr 00:1f:c6:03:03:99

forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

console [netcon0] enabled

netconsole: network logging started

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ahci 0000:00:09.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:09.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSA0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:09.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:09.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf led clo pmp pio 

ahci 0000:00:09.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdbff6000 port 0xdbff6200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xdbff6000 port 0xdbff6280 irq 22

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD2500JS-00SGB0, 20.06C03, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-215D, 1.13, max UDMA/66

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500JS-00S 20.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-215D 1.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 12x/12x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LUB2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 21, io mem 0xdbffec00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB12] enabled at IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: PCI INT B -> Link[UB12] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: irq 20, io mem 0xdbffe800

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:04.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LUB0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdbfff000

usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB11] enabled at IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: PCI INT A -> Link[UB11] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:04.0: irq 22, io mem 0xdbffd000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4850e processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x11 (2500 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xd

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xf

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x11

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x16

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: UDMA133 controller

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0560 rev 0xa1)

AMD_IDE 0000:00:06.0: BAR 0: can't reserve I/O region [0x1f0-0x1f7]

amd74xx 0000:00:06.0: can't reserve resources

AMD_IDE: probe of 0000:00:06.0 failed with error -16

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] enabled at IRQ 19

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.29  Wed Feb  4 23:44:25 PST 2009

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:07.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Corsair  Flash Voyager    0.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 15794176 512-byte hardware sectors (8087 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 15794176 512-byte hardware sectors (8087 MB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2008116k

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Gee, there are lots of people in this thread...Anyway,

Speen,

It looks like sr0 is loading. Post your /etc/fstab.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Speen

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Gee, there are lots of people in this thread...Anyway,
> 
> Speen,
> 
> It looks like sr0 is loading. Post your /etc/fstab.
> ...

 

Hi Pappy,

did this some posts above. But you are right, sr0 is loading the CD which is inside the drive.

Here comes /etc/fstab

```

alex@amara ~ $ cat /etc/fstab | grep "#" -v

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You've already cleared /etc/fstab...good. That causes problems. If things still aren't working, post /etc/group.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Speen

Hi Pappy,

I guess there is the mistake. I cannot find a cdrom group. :(

```

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,alex

floppy::11:root,haldaemon

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:alex

cdrom::19:haldaemon

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:haldaemon

users::100:games,alex

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:407:

messagebus:x:408:

haldaemon:x:409:haldaemon

plugdev:x:410:haldaemon

lpadmin:x:106:

gdm:x:411:

alex:x:1000:

ssmtp:x:1001:

ntp:x:123:

tor:x:1002:

privoxy:x:1003:

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I see that. That is really weird. I can't see how that didn't show up. Anyway, add your user name to the usb, cdrw, cdrom, and usb groups, reboot, and hal should do its voodoo.

For reference, here's mine.

```
root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon,pappy

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon,pappy

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon,pappy

lp::7:lp,root

mem::8:

kmem::9:pappy

wheel::10:root,pappy

floppy::11:root,haldaemon,pappy

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:pappy

audio::18:pappy,vdr

cdrom::19:haldaemon,root,pappy,vdr

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root,vdr

cdrw::80:haldaemon,root,pappy

usb::85:haldaemon,root

users::100:games

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:nx

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:pappy

ldap:x:439:pappy

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:440:

locate:x:245:pappy

messagebus:x:441:root,pappy

haldaemon:x:442:haldaemon,root

plugdev:x:443:haldaemon,root

lpadmin:x:106:pappy

distcc:x:240:pappy

ntp:x:123:

netdev:x:444:

avahi:x:445:

qemu:x:446:

rpc:x:111:

dhcp:x:1000:pappy

boinc:x:1001:root

ssmtp:x:1002:

partimag:x:91:

tor:x:1003:

privoxy:x:1004:

vdr:x:1005:

nx:x:1006:

```

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gcasillo

I'm having problems seeing my CDROM drive as well. I noticed this from my dmesg and yours:

```
Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
```

For reference, I have a SATA drive which I've always configured the kernel to handle by enabling AHCI.

Anyone know what the above warning in dmesg means and if it might be at the root of our problem(s)?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No, it isn't. That message is common. I get it on all my machines, and my ability to watch DVD's has yet to be diminished.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## gcasillo

That's what I concluded from some additional searching on the warning. Looks like I might have a different issue from the one started in this thread (I don't even get a /dev/sr0 despite what appear to be proper kernel configs), so I'll start a new thread.

Cheers & good luck.

----------

## Speen

hi everybody ...

pappy, adding myself to cdrom was the solution ... pretty simple :(

kind regards + many thanks

alex

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome. Glad you got it sorted out.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## astok

I'm having a similar problem.  I have a SATA hard drive with an PATA cdrom.  I can't access the cdrom since I can't find a reference to it under under /dev.  Both the Marvel 88SE6101 PATA interface and CDROM are listed when I look at dmesg.  Any ideas? 

```

ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4

ls /dev/hd*

ls: cannot access /dev/hd*: No such file or directory

ls /dev/sr*

ls: cannot access /dev/sr*: No such file or directory

```

Here is my /etc/fstab...

```

/dev/sda2       /boot           ext2            defaults        1 2

/dev/sda3       none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda4       /               ext3            defaults        0 1

/dev/sdb        /media/usbkey   vfat            user,rw,noauto,umask=0 0 0

/dev/sdb2       /media/ipod     vfat            noauto,users,rw,umask=0    0 0

none            /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none            /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

```

and the relevant sections from dmesg...

```

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq led clo pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002A100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 313

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002A180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 313

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002A300 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 313

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000002A380 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 313

scsi0 : ahci

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0090270001d3cbd0]

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 0

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi5 : ahci

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD2500KS-00M 02.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1018 ctl 0x1026 bmdma 0x1000 irq 17

scsi6 : pata_marvell

BAR5:00:00 01:7F 02:22 03:CA 04:00 05:00 06:00 07:00 08:00 09:00 0A:00 0B:00 0C:01 0D:00 0E:00 0F:00 

ata7.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H22N 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

.config: http://pastebin.com/m17dbe8bb

Thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

astok,

The kernel version you're using is vulnerable to the root exploit...that's bad news security-wise. You might want to think about updating a bit (even to 2.6.22.19) to cure that issue. I don't support that kernel version because of the exploit. If you'd like to update, post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo. We'll go from there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## astok

Hi,

I was in the process of upgrading my kernel to linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5, but figured I should fix this issue with my cdrom first, so I'm definitely open to upgrading.

Here is the additional information you requested..

```

lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:29a0 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:29a1 (rev 02)

00:03.0 0780: 8086:29a4 (rev 02)

00:19.0 0200: 8086:104b (rev 02)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 02)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 02)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:2843 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:2845 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev f2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2810 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2824 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0392 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0101: 11ab:6101 (rev b1)

07:03.0 0c00: 104c:8023

```

```

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2128.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4264.14

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 2128.000

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 4176.54

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Astok,

If you're transitioning to 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, the below .config should get you functioning just fine.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory ( /usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

This should not only help your transition, but insures you have the proper drivers for the devices shown in your lspci -n. If you have any problems, please let me know.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## purslow

Several people seem to be having problems with a disappearing  /dev/sr0  in kernel 2.6.29 .  The problem in my case was that the list of drivers has been moved to under ATA_SFF & does not appear unless that (new) option is enabled.  When I did that, my JMicron driver showed up in a long list (PATA_JMICRON) & when I enabled it, all was well again.  You also need BLK_DEV_SR under another set of options (as before).  I don't need CHR_DEV_SG in order to write a CD, but others might.  The clue to all this was given to me by Dirk Heinricks on the Gentoo User list: thanks to him & I hope this helps others.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I haven't noticed trends like that. Badly configured kernels will cause optical drives not to show up, but so will hal/dbus errors, /etc/fstab errors, or /etc/group errors...in that order. Every now and again, you get a hold of bad hardware, too. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## astok

Thanks Pappy!  Using the new kernel and cdrom (as well as everything else) working fine.

Output of dmesg as you requested... http://pastebin.com/mcb4f1c3

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good to read. You're welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

